# Jared Leto wird wohl nicht mehr als Joker in kommenden DC-Filmen auftreten



## Icetii (21. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jared Leto wird wohl nicht mehr als Joker in kommenden DC-Filmen auftreten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Jared Leto wird wohl nicht mehr als Joker in kommenden DC-Filmen auftreten*


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2019)

Yess. Leto war als Joker imho auch eine Katastrophe. 3 Kreuze.


----------



## Phone (21. Oktober 2019)

Also wieder eine neue Besetzung da die Macher vom aktuellen Joker klar sagten das ihr Joker nicht im  bestehenden Universum  auftauchen wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Yess. Leto war als Joker imho auch eine Katastrophe. 3 Kreuze.


Ich fand ihn okay. Aber er hatte viel zu wenig Screentime. Er hatte also quasi kaum ne Chance, sich zu beweisen. In Birds of Prey hätte ich ihn gern gesehen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (21. Oktober 2019)

*das stimmt nicht*



MichaelG schrieb:


> Yess. Leto war als Joker imho auch eine Katastrophe. 3 Kreuze.



es war "die rollenbeschreibung die drehbuchauthor und regisseur für die jokerdarstellung wollten" eine katastrophe.
jared leto hat einfach das gespielt was von ihm verlangt wurde.

aber das zu unterscheiden sind die meisten nicht fähig.


----------



## Worrel (21. Oktober 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es war "die rollenbeschreibung die drehbuchauthor und regisseur für die jokerdarstellung wollten" eine katastrophe.
> jared leto hat einfach das gespielt was von ihm verlangt wurde.
> 
> aber das zu unterscheiden sind die meisten nicht fähig.



Ebenso waren die Konzept Entscheidungen um Harley Quinn eine Katastrophe. Margot Robbie hat sie exzellent gespielt, aber HQ ist nun mal nicht "Daddy's lil' Monster", sondern eine ausgebildete Medizinerin, die dem Joker verfallen ist.


----------



## Celerex (21. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ebenso waren die Konzept Entscheidungen um Harley Quinn eine Katastrophe. Margot Robbie hat sie exzellent gespielt, aber HQ ist nun mal nicht "Daddy's lil' Monster", sondern eine ausgebildete Medizinerin, die dem Joker verfallen ist.



Da bin ich doch glatt froh darüber, dass ich die "Original-Interpretation" nicht kenne. Fand ihre Charakterzeichnung in Suicide Squad ziemlich genial und hab mich dementsprechend extrem über die Ankündigung von Birds of Prey gefreut.


----------



## Tomrok (21. Oktober 2019)

Mich stört das wenig, ich fand ihn als Joker nicht wirklich passend.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2019)

naja, mal ehrlich, aber das ganz DC CU braucht nen harten Reboot, zumindest hinter den Kulissen vom Staff
Klar dass der Joker nicht beliebt war wenn der halt aussieht wie jemand der seinen Fanfiction Joker cosplayed, das ganze Design war halt murks
da ist es kein Wunder wenn die Leute die Abfeiern die halt aussehen wie der Joker


----------



## Worrel (21. Oktober 2019)

Ein DCU zu erschaffen, haben sie iirc ab Aquaman konzeptionell wieder verworfen. Gab da mal ne News zu.


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Oktober 2019)

Also ich fand ihn als Joker super


----------



## Cobar (22. Oktober 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch glatt froh darüber, dass ich die "Original-Interpretation" nicht kenne. Fand ihre Charakterzeichnung in Suicide Squad ziemlich genial und hab mich dementsprechend extrem über die Ankündigung von Birds of Prey gefreut.


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat die HQ aus den Filmen nur wenig mit der HQ aus den Comics und Serien zu tun gehabt.
Sie war schon immer durchgeknallt und konnte aber auch ernstere Momente haben, seit dem Film Suicide Squad wurde sie mir aber dann einfach zu bitchy.
Die seltsame Kleidung sei mal dahin gestellt, aber ihr ganzes Verhalten wurde seitdem mal wieder umgekrempelt, so dass sie inzwischen mehr wie die HQ aus dem Film ist.
Es reicht schon, wenn man sie mit der Figur aus den Arkham Spielen vergleicht, selbst das ist schon ein riesiger Unterschied (und nicht nur bei ihr. Wer hat sich denn bitte die Schuppenfresse von Killer Croc ausgedacht? Ein Mann mit schuppiger Haut? Der Charakter ist eigentlich ein gut 3 Meter großer Riesenreptil-Mensch-Hybrid und kein schuppiger Typ in einem Sweatpullover. ganz grausame Umsetzung und für mich das absolute Negativ-Highlight des ganzen Films).

Die Version vom Joker fand ich ebenfalls schrecklich. Das war mehr so ein Möchtegern-Rapper mit seiner silbernen Zahnspange und vielleicht haben die aktuellen "Gangsta Rapper" aus Murica ja da ihre Ideen mit den hübschen Tattoos im Gesicht her.
Die Szenen mit diesem Joker wirkten auf mich eher wie irgendwelche Schnipsel aus einem Rap-Video der aller schlechtesten Sorte.
Nein danke, der Joker darf sehr gerne richtig durchgedreht und düster sein, aber bitte nicht so eine Witzfigur (ha ha, Witzfigur... versteht ihr?  )
Naja, da an dem ganzen Film nicht wirklich etwas gutes dran war in meinen Augen, passte aber auch das dann wieder dazu.
Hätten sie mal einfach den Animationsfilm "Suicide Squad" verfilmt, der ist nämlich absolut großartig und kann ich jedem nur empfehlen im Gegensatz zum Realfilm.
Ich bin allerdings generell der Meinung, dass DC einfach keine Realfilme richtig hinbekommt, sondern lieber bei den Animmationsfilmen bleiben sollte, dann kann ich meine Blurays zuhause weiter aufstocken


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat die HQ aus den Filmen nur wenig mit der HQ aus den Comics und Serien zu tun gehabt.
> Sie war schon immer durchgeknallt und konnte aber auch ernstere Momente haben, seit dem Film Suicide Squad wurde sie mir aber dann einfach zu bitchy.
> Die seltsame Kleidung sei mal dahin gestellt, aber ihr ganzes Verhalten wurde seitdem mal wieder umgekrempelt, so dass sie inzwischen mehr wie die HQ aus dem Film ist.
> Es reicht schon, wenn man sie mit der Figur aus den Arkham Spielen vergleicht, selbst das ist schon ein riesiger Unterschied (und nicht nur bei ihr. Wer hat sich denn bitte die Schuppenfresse von Killer Croc ausgedacht? Ein Mann mit schuppiger Haut? Der Charakter ist eigentlich ein gut 3 Meter großer Riesenreptil-Mensch-Hybrid und kein schuppiger Typ in einem Sweatpullover. ganz grausame Umsetzung und für mich das absolute Negativ-Highlight des ganzen Films).
> ...



Gebe Dir teils Recht. Aber Die Nolan-Trilogie von Batman war schon top in meinen Augen. Selbst die älteren Batman-Filme der 80er-90er (Batman, Batman kehrt zurück und Batman Forever) waren gut. Nur Nipplegate bei Batman & Robin war mir etwas too much. Und Arnie als Mr. Freeze war etwas naja. Aber die ersten 3 Batman-Filme damals (Mit Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer.


----------



## Cobar (22. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gebe Dir teils Recht. Aber Die Nolan-Trilogie von Batman war schon top in meinen Augen. Selbst die älteren Batman-Filme der 80er-90er (Batman, Batman kehrt zurück und Batman Forever) waren gut. Nur Nipplegate bei Batman & Robin war mir etwas too much. Und Arnie als Mr. Freeze war etwas naja. Aber die ersten 3 Batman-Filme damals (Mit Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer.



Die alten Filme waren gut und auch die Nolan-Trilogie finde ich klasse. Aquaman war auch überraschend gut, aber insgesamt sind die Stories schon sehr sehr seicht.
Dagegen wirken die Animationsfilme deutlich ausgeklügelter und vor allem experimentierfreudiger.
Auch wenn ich "Batman Ninja" nicht sonderlich gut fand, weil mir der Stil nicht gefallen hatte, so war das aber dennoch etwas, das man nie erwartet hätte.
Auch Batman vs. Turtles, Titans - Judas Contract, Titans vs. Justice League oder der eben schon von mir erwähnte "Assault on Arkham", wie der Suicide Squad Animationsfilm heißt,  waren super unterhaltsam.
Die Filme sammle ich sehr gerne zuhause und schaue sie mir immer mal wieder an und habe zum Glück letzte Woche erst drei weitere davon geschenkt bekommen 

Was mich an Justice League und BvS so sehr gestört hat, war dann doch die sehr zusammengewürfelte und teils nicht passende Geschichte in Kombination mit den schlecht dargestellten Figuren wie etwa Flash, der zu einer wahren Witzfigur verkommen ist, der eigentlich nur dabei war, um einigen dummen Szenen zu dienen, indem er als Tollpatsch dargestellt wurde. Auch in den Comics kommt das schon mal vor, allerdings normalerweise nicht mit so einem Kinderhumor wie im Film. Zumal ich auch dabei den Schauspieler schlecht gewählt fand. Das war kein Barry Allen in meinen Augen. Von CGIborg möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## Worrel (22. Oktober 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch glatt froh darüber, dass ich die "Original-Interpretation" nicht kenne. Fand ihre Charakterzeichnung in Suicide Squad ziemlich genial und hab mich dementsprechend extrem über die Ankündigung von Birds of Prey gefreut.



Naja, letztendlich war ihre Charakterzeichnung ja nicht viel mehr als "anarchisches Teenager Schulmädchen", was nicht zuletzt durch den Spruch auf dem T-Shirt zementiert wurde. Und der Trailer für "Birds of Prey" lässt auch nicht großartig mehr vermuten. Und wieso verbraucht DC die Figur eigentlich nur in Ensemble Filmen, statt eben ihren Ursprung zu verfilmen?

Denn ihre Story hat Potential für weitaus mehr - siehe zB hier:
https://imgur.com/gallery/pt11NEy

Und dann gibt's auch noch eine neue Comic Trilogie über ihre Origin Story:
https://imgur.com/gallery/K16bSzl

Alleine das Titelbild finde ich schon genial:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terracresta (25. Oktober 2019)

Suicide Squad war recht langweilig und das Aussehen des Jokers schrieh förmlich Marilyn Manson...


----------

